# Piano piece for film



## psicorp

This is a piece I did which was meant to be kind of melancholic etc.
Feedback is appreciated.

http://c0ax.com/dl/coax_-_hannah.mp3


----------



## Frasier

pleasant piece that would make a nice background to a melancholic scene. Conveys a kind of serene sadness but with underlying warmth.


----------



## psicorp

Thanks man!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Very nice, melodic yet modern - a noble quality!


----------



## 4/4player

A really great piece! I must say..it's so soothing and calm...it sounds like the music from one of those Television drama series/shows....maybe at the ending of the episode...Anyway, keep up the good work!=D
Musically,
4/4 player


----------

